# TCS race in Memphis this weekend



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

>>> The weekend schedule (best estimate):

*Friday* - about 6PM, Track setup, any and all help welcome.
Friday - you can all play if you want, there will be some additional lights provided by Mary Ray, so have fun.

*Saturday* - track already setup so, you can practice.
12PM - Registration For Club Race
1PM - Racing begins (like we ever get started on time) haha
??PM - Hopefully we get finished before dark
??PM - Party, Party, Party (or so I am told).

*Sunday* - 
7:30AM Registration for TCS
10:00AM Racing begins
?? PM Race over - Prizes

>>> Racers already signed up:
140 racers - 93 people

Spec - 16
GT3 - 25
GT2 - 23
GT1 - 17
Mini - 55
F103GT - 3
TamTech - 1

>>> Weather:
*Saturday*:
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the mid 50s. Possible isolated thunderstorms.

*Sunday*:
Abundant sunshine. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the upper 50s.

It's not too late to come and have fun !!!!!
C'ya there !!!!!


----------

